# Broadband in my Area ?. Rush (Co Dublin)



## ?guy (18 May 2006)

Hello,

Wondering if someone can help me, i need to get broadband into my home. The problem is I don't have a phone line, and there has never being a phone line installed in the house, and i really don't want to fork out 123 euros to that shower in eircom.

Does anyone know of any wireless broadband services, I'm not to bothered about speeds or down-load limits as i wont be using it that much (but need Broadband for its high-speeds, for VOIP - Skype).
I've looked at a few on the web but most of them have very expensive installation cost, more expensive than the fee eircom are looking for to install a phone line !!.

I'm living in Rush (Co Dublin)

Any help or advise is appreciated, Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (18 May 2006)

Key Post: Broadband packages & availability - check here if shopping around


----------



## tallpaul (18 May 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Key Post: Broadband packages & availability - check here if shopping around


 
I admire your patience ClubMan, I really do...


----------



## ?guy (18 May 2006)

Hi Clubman, thanks for the response,

I had done a number of searches and tralled through the IT & broadband section on AAM and I had found the post you put into your response, but none of wireless service providers listed on either AAM or on Irish Gov Broadband site have a wireless service operating in Rush.

I posted my question hoping that someone might have some additional info which had not being listed all ready.

Thanks again.


----------



## ClubMan (18 May 2006)

?guy said:
			
		

> but none of wireless service providers listed on either AAM or on Irish Gov Broadband site have a wireless service operating in Rush.


Don't _DigiWeb _(and others?) provide satellite broadband countrywide?


----------



## ?guy (18 May 2006)

I spoke to Digiweb a few days ago and its over 1000 for the equipment and installation of sat service, They mentioned that Sat service is aimed at small business rather than a home user.


----------



## Seagull (18 May 2006)

I was looking into wireless broadband in Lusk and couldn't find anyone who covered the area. I suspect the same may well apply to you. That was well over a year ago, so things may have changed.


----------



## psygnosis (2 Nov 2006)

Any update on wireless broadband in the area I am moving to Golden Ridge


----------



## CCOVICH (2 Nov 2006)

Any chance that whoever covers Lusk would also cover Rush?  If so, this thread may be of interest.


----------



## paddyd (2 Nov 2006)

Seagull said:


> I was looking into wireless broadband in Lusk and couldn't find anyone who covered the area. I suspect the same may well apply to you. That was well over a year ago, so things may have changed.


 
I've had broadband in Lusk since April, through Cinergi, who are a reseller of UTV broadband, with a BT wireless access point.
I've found them very reliable. Its 1Mb bandwidth for 14.99 p.m. There IS a limit of 5 or 10Gb per month, but as I only use it for working from home or light internet use (not downloading music/films), then its perfect.


----------



## ajapale (2 Nov 2006)

I find that irishisptest.com http://www.irishisptest.com/ is an interesting site. They have a forum going where you can post this type of question.


----------



## MPJones (3 Nov 2006)

You can get wireless broadband in Rush but it depends on where you live.  Digiweb have a mast in donabate that certain areas in Rush can connect to.

What part of Rush are you in?


----------



## psygnosis (6 Dec 2006)

I am in Golden Ridge in Rush or will be when my new house is ready in January


----------

